# thermal trip error (processor)shutdown pc



## dreiko4788 (May 3, 2013)

i was surfing net and pc closed i tried start it again and bip sound then it opened after a while and it showed thermal trip error processor: and now i started it again cpu dont seem that hot ill try change cpu fun i got pc 3 years
mobo is like 100 temp celcius and yes i know its bad but cant do anything with that if ichange mobo then ill have to buy new pc

anyway the error was from processor
and no dust
and yes everything is in its place
and yes i opened it
and yes i checked bios and hwmonitor in other post in this site and u told me something not right but cant do anything rater buy new pc or processor or mobo
i ll change processor fun


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello,

You don't need to change or replace anything.

If you check your processor you'll find some white colored paste on it. This paste is used to cool the processor. As your PC is 3 years old, the paste might have dried up. You need to apply the paste again.

So just go any PC shop & ask for "Thermal Paste". Buy it. Come back home. Take a very little amount on your finger & apply on the front of the processor. Put the processor back. And hurray!!! your PC will be working again.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

dreiko4788 :wave:

To expand on Brock's thread, the best thermal-paste is Arctic Silver, '7G' is the latest one, but '5' is also excellent if you're on a limited budget - *Link*

It's best (and easiest) to remove the mobo first, it's less fiddly and the mobo can be laid on a flat surface when refitting the heatsink (A sheet of cardboard on a tabletop is ideal, the cardboard is to prevent any scratches :wink, as some pressure is needed to 'spread' the new paste evenly.

Right, on to using the stuff.... Having removed the heatsink and CPU from the mobo, you'll likely need to separate the two but they just prise apart, you might be able to just use fingernails, otherwise very carefully use a thin-bladed knife to prise them apart - *Note:* Take care *NOT* to scratch either surface!

Use either Acetone (best) or 'Rubbing alcohol' and 'Cotton-buds' (Q-Tips) to remove all the paste from the top of the CPU and the base of the heatsink (Take great care *NOT* to bend any CPU pins), then once they're both dry, remount the CPU on the mobo (From this point on, do *NOT* get any fingerprints on the CPU-top or heatsink-base). Apply a small spot of new thermal-paste to the top of the CPU (approx size of a large grain of rice) then line up the heatsink base on top, press down slightly hard and twist 90-degrees (either way) and back then 90-degrees t'other way and back, to speard the past evenly. Taking care not to move the heatsink too much, refit the heatsink mountings and refit/reconnect the mobo.

Cross fingers, boot up and test the temps :wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Before you start removing things lets get some basics.
Knowing what we're working with always proves helpful.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Check the CPU fan to see if it's running.
Be certain the CPU heatsink is free from dust buildup and that it is securely latthed to the Mobo.
If you need to redo the thermal paste, AS is good as is most all brands and any local PC shop will have some.


----------

